# Adding a tub/shower to basement bathroom?



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

A couple of questions---is the existing drain set going into the pit in the drawing?

If so is the pit properly vented.

Are the drains PVc or iron?

Are you using a standard shower pan?---Mike---


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Is the existing drain set going into the pit in the drawing?

- Going off memory I believe so, will looked into and post pictures.

If so is the pit properly vented.

- I don't believe the pit is, but I think there is a vent going straight up from the sink.

Are the drains PVc or iron?

- PVC

Are you using a standard shower pan?

- Standard tub with surround


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If that pit is a sewage pit--and has a vent---the job may be as simple as adding a 2" drain from the shower to the pit---with the appropriate P-trap.

Do check.---Mike---


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Am I correct with the framed hole and P trap covered with gravel?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes. When the pan is set masons mortar will be placed under the pan (and over that gravel) to keep the bottom of the pan from flexing.


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Pics...


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

I put the electrical box roughly where I figure the drain will go. It's a bad angle but you can see the sink plumbing and vent to the far right in the picture of my water softener. The vent doesn't go straight up, it goes across the roof and ties into the plumbing going to the top floor (split level house). It's hard/impossible to tell exactly how that toilet/sink tie into the drain without chipping out all the concrete. It's no doubt it ties in around there... just not sure if it's directly under where i want my P-trap to go.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are going to have to cut into the drain pipes for that---I thought the 'pit' in the picture was a sewage pit with a pump. You will need to measure the distance from your new shower drain to the nearest plumbing vent on that line of drains.

If the vent is more than 5 feet,an additional vent will be needed for the shower.---Mike---


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> You are going to have to cut into the drain pipes for that---I thought the 'pit' in the picture was a sewage pit with a pump. You will need to measure the distance from your new shower drain to the nearest plumbing vent on that line of drains.
> 
> If the vent is more than 5 feet,an additional vent will be needed for the shower.---Mike---


How about good news... You have any of that? Haha...

I'm sure it's way past 5', probably closer to 20ft of lateral travel.


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Probably only 5' before it's 'dry pipe', but it still goes laterally another 15' or so. Does it matter if it's a dry vent, but it's not straight vertical?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Different terminology---There should be a vent pipe rising out of the floor (2") behind the toilet.

That is the vent I'm talking about.

As to cutting into the main drain in the floor that's a good thing --as long as the existing piping is not in the way of locating the shower drain.---Mike---


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

I am 100% making up my own terminology... But trying to get across a thought. The vent for that sink/toilet doesn't go straight up, but i do believe it is just a vent.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

That's the vent----sorry,I was looking for a white pipe.

You will need one like that for the shower also. 2" for the drain and 1 1/2" for the vent.

Vent can be tied into the other vent.---Mike----


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, I messed that up... ABS, not PVC.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Abs is not used in this area---only PVC ,so I am not used to looking at the black abs---

Our codes are very restrictive here.


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Well, after a mere 5 months I figure I'd get started on this thing!

Personally I wanted to take down everything but the wall shared with the bedroom, but time constraints are having a devastating effect on the WAF. I will still try to convince her to let me raise the ceiling though. I have no idea why anyone would put in a 6'6" ceiling when there is nothing in the way of the 7'6" joists?? 

Heres the question. The toilet drain is directly under it like I thought, but shouldn't be an issue. It's 9" from the top of the pipe to the top of the concrete. The question is can I just trap it and dump it in that pipe, or should I chip out more crete and go to the main line?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Tape out the location of the shower and post another picture-----

You should be able to at a Y and possibly a vent then the P trap.


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

The tub location


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Open the floor to the center of the shower---add a y---2" and bring the pipe 9and P-trap) to the center.

Are you using a premade base?


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Sorry, i may have confused ya at some point. It will be a tub with shower surround, the drain goes directly to the hole. 

Also with the vent stack 5 or so feet away is it necessary to individually vent the tub? The occasionally knowledgeable people at the local building center told me it was not necessary. While the vent is close, I have no way of seeing exactly how it connects to the toilet. Is it common for a toilet to be connected to the vent in the concrete?

Thanks for the insight Mike, if you were closer I'd take you out for a beer, haha.

Regards,
Darrick


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

If there is a vent within 5 feet you are code---some areas even allow 6 feet----

I'm a little slow in the upstairs some times---tub uses 1 1/2" pipe----Mike----

Thanks for the offer of a beer--that sound refreshing.


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Haha, no problem. I am under 5ft, so that drops some work. Speaking of dropping, I just did that to the ceiling, now I can 'raise the roof'. Yes... I'm a little lacking in the sleep department, haha. 

I am cutting a section out to drop in a 3"x3"x1 1/2" sanitary T. Just about to make the first cut. After tonight it will likely be about a week before I work on this thing again as am driving my truck 13hrs to drop it off for some winter time modifications... Then back at this sprint of a Reno.

You between Regina Sk, and Minneapolis, Mike?


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

No closer to Chicago---It gets to cold up there for me----Those folks are a tough and hardy bunch!


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

Update after a long dry spell. Cut into plumbing and added 1 1/2" sanitary T for tub drain. From the tub, through a trap, through a check valve (just for fun) then into the main line for this half of the house. Recovered with concrete, and installed tub. Also framed some walls, pretty much ready for drywall, just a few small touches and a fan/light.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Looking like the end is in sight!

Just a tip---add some blocking to the tub surround area--for safety grab rails---handy to have if a time ever comes that the tub will be used by someone who needs them--The grab rails don't need to go in until you have a need--but the blocking will be there waiting---


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

One step forward, 2 steps back. Opened up the wall to the left of the vanity to run wiring for the fan and install a GFI plug... Mold, a lot of it. 

I had too rip out the vanity and remove the rest of that wall. Too bad I never knew this before, not needing to remove the vanity was part of the decision not to rebuild the entire wall behind the vanity. No time to do that anymore as the drywall guy was booked for today. Pulled a 24hr shift last night between the day job and the Reno to get the fan mounted, electrical hooked up and misc other things done. Bathroom and bedroom are now sheeted.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Are you installing the shower mixer valve soon?

Don't use drywall mud on the inside corners of the tub surround---or that horizontal seam--

Only mud the ceiling corners and the junction of the drywall to the board---

wet areas will get tiling mesh when you set the tile----drywall mud dissolves when wet--so no drywall mud in the wet part of the tub area.


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

The bathroom backs onto the boiler room so I have permanent access to the back of the wall. I plan on installing a standard plastic shower surround, tile won't be for a couple years. I contracted out the drywall job and not sure exactly what his plan is, but I did see a roll of mesh tape in his supplies.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Check that design of the plastic tub surround----most are attached right to the studs---then dry walled 

Most surrounds have a nailing flange around the outside --then the drywall goes in and hides the flange--

you might have the cart before the horse---however--you look like you are set for tile-------Mike--


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

The shower surround's I've seen (and installed in our previous house... before ripping it out and installing tile) have all just attached to drywall with adhesive. Cheap cheap. I had a quick look on home depot's website and I see what you mean by the direct-to-stud shower surround's, but that's not what I planned to go with. I do expect to be pulling this out and putting in tile in a few years, a cheap stick-on surround will at least make the shower usable till then.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

You are O.K. then---I have seen the type ---lick and stick----Mike---


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> You are O.K. then---I have seen the type ---lick and stick----Mike---


What are you trying to say... This sort of shower surround is 'tacky'? Lol...


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Oh,It gets the job done--but it don't gots much class--:laughing:


----------



## Latsay (Jan 10, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> Oh,It gets the job done--but it don't gots much class--:laughing:


Tile is in the future, but this is in 'git-er done' mode, as per the wife. As this is the basement bathroom (bathroom #4...) it wasn't worth the higher quality surround due to the short life and low use.


Little update:
Mud/tape is coming along slower then I expected, but progressing. Final sand/coat should be Tuesday. There is a number of places where I am not particularly sure how he will be able to finish perfectly (as I would expect when hiring a professional), but I expressed my concern and I suppose we will just have to see when it is finished.

Still nice to have things coming together, excited to get to the flooring stage as the bathroom/bedroom and rec room will all be getting the treatment.


----------

